# Boyar Schultz surface grinder?



## lazylathe (May 3, 2012)

Hi All,

Tool question time!!! ;D

I am on the lookout for a small surface grinder and need some opinions!
(Actually it is for Catminer, i am looking for one a bit smaller...)
There is a Boyar Schultz 6X12 in pretty good shape with a magnetic chuck for sale.
The price seems to be pretty good and it can be viewed under power.

Does anyone have any info on them or even has one of them?
Looking for good points and bad points!

There are not too many second hand ones for sale around this area so the numvber
of different manufacturers is quite small.

I have attached some pics of the machine in question.

thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Blogwitch (May 3, 2012)

Andrew,

A 12" table is ideal for a small workshop. Mine is only 7" stroke, and at times I would like a little more.

Things to look out for.

The first and major things are the spindle bearings, which should either be preloaded or have expansion compensation on them, they should be very free, no lumpiness when rotated (brinelling), and definitely no end float.
Sometimes, the bearings might feel a little tight, in which case, run the spindle for ten minutes, and then recheck everything. In fact you should always get into the habit of running, and so warming up the spindle for 10 to 15 minutes without any loading on first start up anyway.

Any wear at all on the slides, and make sure you check the Z out as well. Mine, although it has metal to metal slideways, and over 50 years old, because it has always been well lubed, they are like new.

Check the slideway bellows for punctures or tears, or even missing, you don't want grinding dust getting onto the ways.

It is beneficial if you can get one with one shot lubrication.

If at all possible, get one where you can balance the wheels, a lot of the smaller ones only have a fixed size spindle to put the wheel on, larger and more expensive ones have a separate wheel holder with adjustable weights so that the wheel can be balanced correctly. It gives a better surface finish.

You can go on forever with checklists, but the above covers the more critical parts.


John


----------



## messe (May 3, 2012)

ANDREW, I have used these grinders for over fifty yrs. Check the spindle. A Pope is the best and Excelsior is second choice.Everything else can be repaired easily. Hope this helps
Mike


----------



## Mike N (May 3, 2012)

The 6-12 Boyer Schultz grinder is an excellent machine for the home workshop, I have one & its great. I like the permanent magnetic chuck & the one shot oilier. The Boyer Schultz has a stud casted into the bottom of the table, I have seen a few of these broken off from someone hitting the dead stops to hard. (usually when grinding in the chuck). You can look under the bottom left side of the table to see it this stud is intact.

I paid $800 for mine a few years ago.
3 phase converter & I was up & running.

Mike N.


----------



## lazylathe (May 3, 2012)

Thank you all for the "What to look for" tips!!!

I am going to call thE guy tomorrow and get some more info from him.
He has replied with some basic info on the machine.
Ways are very clean
Bearings are good, do not heat up
No vibration when running
No run out

I like it that he is willing to show the machine under power.

Andrew


----------



## maverick (May 13, 2012)

Andrew, 
  Did you get the grinder? As a new tool and cutter grinding apprentice, I got to use a brand new Boyer Schultz surface grinder.
  It was well built, smooth and accurate. A really nice machine. Hope you get it.

  Regards,
  Mike


----------



## lazylathe (May 14, 2012)

Hi Mike,

I did get the surface grinder!
Unfortunately it is not for me....  It is for a friend, Peter, AKA Catminer! ;D
He is away for 2 weeks and we should be picking it up this weekend or sometime during
the following week.

It was just too big to fit in my car...
Maybe that is a good thing because the length of time Peter was going to be away, it
would have ended up being stripped and painted and installed in my shop! :big:

Andrew


----------



## lazylathe (May 17, 2012)

We are going to collect the surface grinder on Sunday!!!

Weather looks like it is going to nice and hot too!!
Perfect for collecting tools!!! :big:

Andrew


----------

